# drooling???



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Here I am with another question...This morning when Lizzie got up her mouth was totally wet. I thought maybe she had a drink of water while I took my mom's dog out to potty. Tonight she was sleeping on the wood floor and had a puddle of drool and her mouth was all wet again. I also noticed that her tear staining was worse starting yesterday. (I finally broke down and ordered some Angel Eye's). Is it possible that she is getting some teeth? She is 9 months tomorrow.

On top of her mouth being wet and stained, every time I pet her I am finding a new mat:frusty: Is this what is meant by blowing coat??? Plus her haircut from last week looks worse this week. Her bangs are short-accentuating her cowlick and the hair on the top of her head is sticking straight up (think Don King). She is not too attractive right now.  Poor honey-must be that adolescent period like kids go through.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sounds like "Blowing Coat" to me! Have you changed a food that might cause the eye tears to drain more? 

Jack still has his eye tearing (11 months). I am hoping...........that with the new food change, the tearing will slow or stop. When I first got Jack, he was not tearing from the eyes. Then, we started a new food about a month or so later...then the teething started...then the eyes draining.

I can only hope this eye draining is age related and teething related. So, in the meantime, I cleanse Jack's eyes and face every other day or so because I can't stand it! Jack could care less what he looked like! 

As for the drooling...........no clue, since your Hav is still young. Maybe teething? I know that Jack's breath was TERRIBLE with teething! A breath that would make you turn your head away because it was so bad!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie had the same problem with the drooling. My vet said it is either teeth related or stress. It has happened about three separate times. The first time she was only about 4mo old. I called the vet and she thought teeth and to watch her. It stopped after about two days. The next time I had left her in the crate a bit longer than normal and she was all wet. Talked to the vet again and she said it could be anxiety.
I think it is teeth but who knows.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh! I remember now...the drooling......Dexter does this at times when we are riding in the car....it is for sure anxiety.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Scudder drools when he is stressed. For such an easy going guy, he sure drools a lot! It stains his mouth too. I stopped trying to keep his fur white. It was an impossible task.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, Tucker will drool if he's stressed, or if he doesn't feel well, (which makes him stressed, I guess, so it's the same root...)

They will also lick their lips if they are feeling anxious.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, I did get up at 3:30am with her and her mouth and entire chest was wet. She acted nauseated (she gets car sick and has same symptoms). It is weird, because it is when she is sleeping that she drools. Well anyways, I took her to the vet and she isn't sure but there is a doggy flu going around. She never goes anywhere, so not sure where she would catch it. I am watching my mom's dog and Lizzie has been very busy trying to keep Preston away from her toys and food. Maybe it is stress.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmmm - have never noticed Augie drooling. I guess I didn't think Havs drooled. He is pretty laid back. I will have to watch for lip licking. He doesn't like the vacuum cleaner - he just retreats to his crate. I will have to watch to see if any of this is going on at the same time.

Lynne - it does sound like coat blowing - new mats all the time. Be sure to watch behind the ears and in the jowl area and under the chin. Those caught me off guard. I finally noticed Augie appearing quite 'full' in his jowl area and lo-and-behold - golf ball-sized mats. So, you might want to check those areas frequently so you don't end up in a marathon de-matting session like we had here.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, Linda. It is amazing how quickly the mats form! I bought some ice on ice and it really helps loosen the mat. Luckily, she tolerates being combed fairly well.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Thanks for the tips, Linda. It is amazing how quickly the mats form! I bought some ice on ice and it really helps loosen the mat. Luckily, she tolerates being combed fairly well.


Another thing to try on mats that I found to work better than ANY of the spray-on stuff was just plain corn starch. Just work it, dry, into the mat, and it's MUCH easier to slide the mat apart. I keep a jar of corn starch in my grooming basket permanently now!

I also use Ice on Ice. (sparingly, because it can dry the coat) I've found that if I spray it on Kodi's tail while he is still wet after a bath, it prevent any hair getting pulled out of his tail inadvertently during grooming during the week. This is pretty much what we do with the horses' tails too. We use Lazer Sheen, which is also a silicone based product, to allow the comb to glide smoothly through the hair.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> Another thing to try on mats that I found to work better than ANY of the spray-on stuff was just plain corn starch. Just work it, dry, into the mat, and it's MUCH easier to slide the mat apart. I keep a jar of corn starch in my grooming basket permanently now!
> 
> I also use Ice on Ice. (sparingly, because it can dry the coat) I've found that if I spray it on Kodi's tail while he is still wet after a bath, it prevent any hair getting pulled out of his tail inadvertently during grooming during the week. This is pretty much what we do with the horses' tails too. We use Lazer Sheen, which is also a silicone based product, to allow the comb to glide smoothly through the hair.


 I wish I had read up better on grooming. I think it is weird Maddie got so many Mats at such a young age. I had called the breeder and they said she was loosing her puppy coat. Then I found out that was not true. I tell you one thing Grooming has been easy she has not had any more mats sense I cut them all out I am still scared to cut her nails. I take her in to have it done although one of these days I am going to do it!
It is funny I am a licensed nail tech and Im afraid to cut my dogs nails. Maddies are black. Thank god Zoeys are white


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

krandall said:


> Another thing to try on mats that I found to work better than ANY of the spray-on stuff was just plain corn starch. Just work it, dry, into the mat, and it's MUCH easier to slide the mat apart. I keep a jar of corn starch in my grooming basket permanently now!
> 
> Thanks, Linda. I will try the cornstarch. I did not know that the ice on ice was drying to the coat. I really appreciate all the help I get on this forum.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

After a bout with crystals, I learned that Bella drools when she is in pain.


----------

